# 5 facts about you



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

1) I have three boys: 15, 13, and 12. One has ADHD and another ASD with oral apraxia.
2) I am changing careers from teaching to possibly an occupational therapist. Working on courses now.
3) I love to garden.
4) I am separating from my husband which is very difficult right now.
5) I have just starting taking english lessons.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

1. I have 2 horses and 8 cats. 
2. I'm obsessed with Halloween.
3. I collect weird stuff.
4. I read a lot.
5. I make really good sugar cookies.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

1. I have a twin sister who is my total opposite from looks to personality
2. I went to school to become a Customs Officer and work at the Border, Now Im a construction supervisor for the natural gas company (Youngest Female in my department by 20 years might I add)
3. I have a 4 year old Niece who I taught to crawl, walk, talk and all the fun firsts 
4. I am so shy that I would rather stay home and read a book then go out and meet people
5. I usually get along with older people then those of my own age


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

1. I have 1 husband, 2 horses, 1 dog and 2 cats. No plans to replace any of them anytime soon.
2. We've been married 42 years - Neither of us have committed domestic violence. Yet.
3. I love to read (I'm a librarian and no, I don't get paid to read. Darn it.)
4. I love to bake - Italian cream cakes, Swedish coffee cakes, cookies, pies, bread....everything I shouldn't eat. Christmas is a stressful time for me!
5. I'm retiring in February and I'll have all day long to play with my horses and ride.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

1. I have three horses, one cat and one dog
2. My favourite color is red
3. I love to write
4. I'm aspiring to become a photographer
5. I'm taking up Dressage again


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

1. I am on the debate team
2. I like asian things; Food, entertainment, music, culture in general, etc. 
3. I love to read, but I have a hell of time finding a good book because I'm picky.
4. I currently own four horses, Two young ones and two older.
5. I am one of the lucky people in the US to live in a state with a High School Equestrian Team program.  Not many people can say the same!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

1. I'm bilingual; fluent in Spanish
2. At 15, I'm taking primarily college-level courses and am hoping to go into the field of genetics
3. I hate junk food. I feel totally sick if I eat it.
4. I currently have seven horses--an Arab reiner, an Arab colt, a TB eventer, a TB dressage mare, a Paso Fino, a Percheron, and a miniature (companion for the Paso).
5. I've brought along several young horses in various disciplines. I'm currently schooling my OTTB training level (eventing), have done all of his training myself, and am working with my aunt and uncle's Arabian colt we had transported here from Colorado. He will be a reiner. He's of Esbella and Varian breeding.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

1) I have a cat, two parakeets, some fish, a horse and a little blind sparrow
2.) I LOVE reading and writing. Anything fantasy I love.
3.) I'm attending UWRF with a Bio major, hoping to go into medical school for surgery
4.) I'm a certified EMT. If you need lifesaving hit me up 
5.)I love crafty things.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

1.) I love to read but am very picky about my books so I have trouble finding a good one.
2.) I love to crafts and anything that involves art.
3.) I really enjoy photography and hope to make it into a hobby business.
4.) I don't have any horses/dogs/cats (at the moment) but I do have 3 donkeys (2 miniatures and 1 standard) and a cow (her name is Angel).
5.) I'm still in high school (sophmore) and keep changing my mind about what I want to do with college.(Although I keep thinking of vet tech).


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

1. When I'm bored I tend to make random noises.
2. I'm finishing my degree in Early Childhood Education.
3. I have 3 Quarter Horses, a pitbull and a cat..Cat's name is Monkey. 
4. I love old things..history nerd.
5. I have 5 little sisters.. only 2 of those are "horsey"


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

1. I have one husband, two horses, two cats and no dog;-)
2. I'm tri-lingual, English, German, Italian fluent
3. I'm constantly on this forum
4. I'm a complete Arabian horse nutt , love to do pedigree research and have quite a collection of pictures
5. I'm thinking about getting a couple more horses, getting my new pasture fixed up and debating if moving out of state wouldn't be better, since it will get only worse


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am "soon to be engaged" to my high school sweetheart and we are now "trying" for kids
I work in specialty sales for one of the largest media companies in North America and am working my way into the production and on air side of things
I have a dog and a rabbit
I am a history nut, especially history of religion 
I am a crime/forensics junkie, seriously Investigation Discovery is my favorite channel to the point it usually doesn't get changed unless the 48 Hours Mystery and 20/20 marathons TLC has on Saturdays.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

1. I'm a published artist - oil, collage, watercolor, pen and ink
2. Have my veterinary nursing diploma (but never practiced, so am now brainless about it)
3. Have a sadistic sense of humor and despise stupid people
4. I have one horse, one husband, two kids and two dogs
5. I am fluent in English and 'Kiwi' lol!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

1. I have abnormally long toes
2. I'm related to a mafia member
3. I have a Blue Heeler x corgi
4. I'm taking IB biology and chemistry
5. I want to go to Olds College after I graduate


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

-Before going back to horses full time I was a stock broker.
-I am married and have one ornery daughter that is 7. 
-I own & run the QH farm that has been in my family since the 50s. 
-Our place is home to a dozen horses, 2 dogs, 3 cats and 1 rabbit.
-I have ridden and shown at one point and at varying levels in pretty much all disciplines aside from dressage, xc & pleasure driving.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

1. I was a vegetarian for 5, almost 6 years until I got my pony. My parents gave me the choice of either 1: Keep Bunny, eat meat. or 2: Sell Bunny, Be vegetarian. I chose Bunny, going to be a vegetarian once I turn 18 again.
2. I am an artist. I love drawing, or computer art, or anything really. 
3. I am going to a vocational school to be a cosmetologist.
4. I am almost half Hispanic from my mother's side.
5. I breed/raise/show rabbits, my favorite breed are standard Rex, (Though I quit until I move out)


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

1. I have a Schnauzer/x/Chihuhua cross dog named Puppyhound
2. I work in foodservice and am planning on majoring in Foodservice/Management once I finish up my general courses at college
3. I am anal about proper grammar
4. I'm a huge animal-lover and would probably have at least fifty dogs and cats if it wasn't for my great grandmother putting her foot down at two dogs and one cat
5. I'm scared of pigs


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

1) I have 1 husband, 1 daughter -24, 1 son-22, 4 horses, 8 cats and 1 Miniature Pinscher
2) I grew up in eastern San Diego county and moved to Illinois after my 1st marriage ended (people think I'm crazy)
3) I love all holidays
4) I have been a photography buff my whole life
5)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

5) i have a phone that i have little control over, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

1. I absolutely LOVE being a mom to my two kids (even on the days when I consider selling them to the circus)
2. I have been married for 12 years, but only spent 8 of them with my husband.
3. I was born and raised in the NW and would move "home" in a heartbeat tomorrow....I am not at all attached to where we are living now, and am probably stuck here.
4. I can play the trumpet and piano (can even pick out a few tunes on the harmonica)
5. I am hopelessly addicted to Dove chocoate


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

1) I have 24 kids, and about 5 that were never mine, but claim to be. 
2) I have never given birth. 
3) I am English but have lived in the US for 11 years now
4) I have great supportive parents but have lived independently since I was about 19, and I have never had less than 4 pets. 
5) The longest I have ever been out of work, is 5 days.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

1. I just accepted the job as Team Manager, at the horse riding place, where I take my lessons, and work at on Sunday's.
2. I have two pets - One REALLY annoying dog, and one too-wise-for-her-own-good cat whom I love.
3. I ride english but really want to do western.
4. Horses are my greatest passion - my friends, mum and instructor often jokingly call me "Sammi the horse whisperer"
5. I have a warped sense of humor :lol: I like practical jokes and often am more daring in the saddle than I should be. :wink:


Oh and im 18 on December 16th this year. :grin:


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

HagonNag said:


> 1. I have 1 husband, 2 horses, 1 dog and 2 cats. No plans to replace any of them anytime soon.
> 2. We've been married 42 years - Neither of us have committed domestic violence. Yet.
> 3. I love to read (I'm a librarian and no, I don't get paid to read. Darn it.)
> 4. I love to bake - Italian cream cakes, Swedish coffee cakes, cookies, pies, bread....everything I shouldn't eat. Christmas is a stressful time for me!
> 5. I'm retiring in February and I'll have all day long to play with my horses and ride.


HagonNag, will you adopt me please? I can come and read quietly in a corner and eat your baking all year long


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

1 I live with my husband, son, two dogs, two horses, and a declining number of chickens. Apart from them, my nearest family member is 4,080 kilometres away in New York. 
2 I can ride English and Sidesaddle, and I am looking forward to trying Western
3 I hate being in a party full of people doing small talk, but I love meeting people one on one, getting to know them. 
4 my kitchen is currently full of home made gingerbread and chocolate brownies
5 My houses is full of old furniture that came over the Atlantic with us, I am sitting in 18century England snuggled inside a 30 year old Canadian house.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

1.) I am a vet tech and can't imagine not working with animals
2.) I am very shy and have a hard time meeting people
3.) I am 32 and have never had a boyfriend but would love one (see number 2)
4.) I have owned my own house since I was 23
5.) I have 1 horse, 2 dogs, and 5 cats


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

1. I'm perfectly bilingual (french and english).
2. I'm 18 but never had a boyfriend... In no rush however. 
3. I have been riding for 5 years on and off.
4. Went to private school all my life.
5. Love any type of art. This includes visual art, literature, acting, etc


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

1. I am the breaker of electronic chargers. This year alone I have been through four phone chargers, two internet modem chargers, three Samsung Galaxy chargers and three laptop chargers... 
2. My parents gave me a house for my nineteenth birthday because Mum was so scared of me being homeless at uni. 
3. I have a Hanoverian mare called Maggie, a OTTB called Toby, an old retired Thoroughbred called Barcoo, a Tenterfield Terrier puppy called Timmy and a cat that has been called Cat, Luna, Loony, MonkeyPuss, Rose, Alaska and Dora. 
4. I'm studying journalism at the moment but I'm switching to law next year because journalism is getting boring. 
5. I'm a Pagan and I regularly read both tarot and faery oracle cards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

1. I can make one of the best chicken noises ever.

2. I have an irrational fear of logs in murky water.

3. I have been dating my boyfriend for over two and a half years, three years in Febraury!

4. If its pink and sparkly, I want it!

5. I drive an 1992 powder blue short bed Chevrolet S10 Pickup known as Pooter. I don't even refer to her as "my truck". It's just Pooter and I love her to death
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

1. I have 4 kids (one was adopted) 6 dogs, 2 cats, 2 horses and 1 donkey. All were rescues. Not the kids......the animals. lol

2. Both of my daughters were born deaf.

3. I managed a Humane Society in Iowa for 5 years. 

4. I have always wanted to be a vet or atleast work in a vet's office.

5. I moved to Georgia almost two years ago. We moved here not knowing anybody. There were no jobs in Iowa and we just wanted to start over some place different and this is the happiest we have ever been.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

1) Ima HUGE clutz, once fell off of a helicopter. (Yes, I said off, not out)
2) Played drums in a metal band for several years.
3) Was on my way to becoming a southern baptist preacher, now I'm Catholic.
4) Am a crack shot with almost any firearm, but with a bow, I can't hit the broadside of a barn.
5) For over 30 years, thought horses were the biggest waste of energy out there, then I took a riding lesson. The rest is history.
5.1) Frequently question my decision on #5!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

1. I have a gift with languages and speak English, Spanish, Japanese and a bit of French.

2. I am super at imitating animals and often carry on conversations with crows and ravens, cats and chickadees.

3. I am all bluster, no bite

4. I adore eating and am often a slave to it.

5. I used to be so good at armwrestling I could beat nearly any woman, and some men.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

1. I can speak English, Farsi, and a little bit of Spanish.
2. I am allergic to everything.
3. I was an identical twin.
4. I can clap with one hand. 
5. I am a first degree black belt.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

1. I have terrible allergies.
2. I've been an animal lover all my life.
3. I've almost died twice.
4. I love taking pictures of just about everything.
5. I have two dogs and two fat spoiled cats.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

1. I have 3 cats and a horse.
2. I love horror movies and survival horror games.
3. I write poetry.
4. I enjoy all things dark and gloomy. 
5. I spend a lot of my time alone in the forests, tracking wild animals.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

1. I've aquired 1 husband: married 7 years, together almost 11, 2 children, 2 dogs, some fish (I'm not counting), 1 horse and 1 pony. I've also recently taken "in" numerous rats who appear to enjoy popping out of the hedge at random moments and scaring the life out me by sitting at the glass doors looking at me. 

2. I long for the day my husband says he'll try Canadian life. I stopped enjoying Irish life when I had kids and the day he half has a thought about moving I'll have the flights booked and be out of here without a second thought. 

3. I have a very very very strong dislike for onion. If i bit into a piece of onion I would vomit on the spot. EXCEPT for A&W onion rings.. I can eat those?? Dont get it? Either do I. 

4. My job is ideal. It's all about horses but with the comfort of being indoors in the rain and miserable weather. Saying this, it's very very stressful and I've been suffering with alot of anxiety/stress for the last few months. Last night I had a mini anxiety attack at the thoughts of going back in after my holidays. 

5. I have lived here almost 11 years and wouldnt have a single close Irish friend. All my friends are other "imports".


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

1. I am a wife, mother and grandmother. I think I am better at being those things because I buried two of my own children (stillborn) and my daughter in law and granddaughter.
2. I am a good cook but I hate it and thankfully married a man who doesn't mind it. My daughter does get to eat more than cereal for dinner!
3. I collect cuckoo clocks. I have 19 of them in my house, yes they all work and most of them I have gotten because they don't work and I learned to fix them. 
4. I also love windchimes! I have 15 hanging outside!
5. I have two horses, (one is my daughters) and share my home with a standard poodle, lh chihuahua, a cockatiel, a netherland dwarf bunny and a betta. Gotta love a daughter who loves animals.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

1. I used to be able to speak/read/write german very well but haven't in a few years so I'm a bit rusty.
2. I can play the flute, probably my second favourite thing to horses.
3. I am the oldest of 6 kids. My younger sister, a younger brother from my father's 2nd marriage, another brother and sister from my father's 3rd marriage and now my mum is about to have a baby. 
4. I have never been on a plane. 
5. I have moved a lot but have almost never left my home state of QLD australia (except a couple of days just of the border as a little kid).


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

1. I’ve lived at both ends of the US, and many places in between.

2. Have an uncanny gift of being able to save almost anything furry, having scales, or infantile. Used to be a licensed wildlife rehabber as well as a vet tech.

3. Was starting vet school when an accident left me fighting for my life and thus changed the course of my life dramatically. 

4. On the best of days I can barely get English correct, let alone remember any of the French I used to speak.

5. My son and I are gluten free. I used to be an excellent regular baker, and after lots of trial and error (and loaves of bricks) am an excellent gluten free baker.

….And since baking and book reading go hand in hand, I have an extensive book collection. Too big actually, and I’ve run out of room in my small house!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Adam said:


> 1) Ima HUGE clutz, once fell off of a helicopter. (Yes, I said off, not out)
> 4) Am a crack shot with almost any firearm, but with a bow, I can't hit the broadside of a barn.


Haha can't say i've fallen off a helicopter but I have fallen out of the hay loft a few times.

I'll take ya on in a shooting competition. My SO and I shoot IPSC. I favour a .22 nlyon for a rifle. But for hand gun nothing beats my glock. Though I am eyeing a few of the para 1911s...


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

1.) I have one rabbit, two horses, three dogs, and five cats...
2.) I adore music
3.) Have been playing piano for about 8 years now
4.) I plan on starting a rescue for all animals, one day soon hopefully
5.) I abhor baking/cooking/making food. Lord save me.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

1) Been only with one man in my life. My husband was my first boyfriend.

2) I run a zoo. I have 9 1/2 yr old triplet girls and a sheltie. Sheltie thinks she's 
one of the kids. At times...husband acts like a kid too.

3) Blood and guts attract me

4) I go hunting...yet I'm a medic.

5) I drive a muscle car


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

1. I have 3 horses, 3 cats, a bunny, a dog, and a parrot. 
2. I am obsessed with Doctor Who. Oh the things I'd do to Christopher Eccleston :wink:
3. I love to play beach volleyball.
4. I'm an Aries and was born on the cusp, so I do hold some Taurus attributes. I'm stupidly stubborn, but I'm also pretty shy sometimes. 
5. I can tie a knot in a cherry stem.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW! It's amazing how much we all have in common! Especially how many artists are on here!

1. I was born in California, have lived in numerous countries and states, but am a hillbilly at heart! I can shop and ask for the bathroom fluently in 5+ languages!

2. I have 1 husband, 1 kid, 3 dogs, 3 horses, 19 chickens, and just got done raising a baby deer.

3. I'm an artist, limited edition/mass concert posters, commercial advertising (adult beverage industry) and do some design/web work. We have 5 businesses and work 25/8. Our main one is a concert venue/lodge/special event facility. Going to be a wild and crazy year!

4. I'm a coffee and tea addict. You won't find me without a drink in my hands.

5. I'm a hermit. You have to drag me kicking and screaming out of this forest! I only go out twice a month for groceries and to visit my family (unless they come see me!).


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I:
~am addicted to mountains and the forests around them
~love the animals that no one else does. I love the old ones, the 3-legged, the deaf, the blind, the diabetic, etc etc etc
~ share my life with 1 mare, 2 dogs, 1 feral-turned housecat, 2 chickens, 2 large goats and my partner of 10 yrs. Luckily, he loves my misfits as much as I do.
~ scared of birds
~I volunteer at a barn where we use horses for therapy for special needs kids and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Brings me the greatest joy.


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

1. I live with my boyfriend of 5 years and two dogs, a jack Russell terrier Dee Dee and a dachund/terrier cross Tilly, both think they are babies! 

2. My family has a farm and that is where my horse and pony live - its right beside a forest so endless treks for me! 

3. I love living in Ireland and can't imagine ever moving away, while most people my age are immigrating. 

4. I work with people with intellectual disability and love it, I'm the youngest person working in my organisation. 

5. I'm a complete petrol head, I've 3 cars, all Japanese cars, all turbo  but because I'm a girl apparently the cars are " too much power for me " and are not what a respectable young woman drives !


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Catpeedontherug said:


> I:
> ~am addicted to mountains and the forests around them
> ~love the animals that no one else does. I love the old ones, the 3-legged, the deaf, the blind, the diabetic, etc etc etc
> ~ share my life with 1 mare, 2 dogs, 1 feral-turned housecat, 2 chickens, 2 large goats and my partner of 10 yrs. Luckily, he loves my misfits as much as I do.
> ...


I LOVE your username.. I laughed about it so hard I had tears.


----------



## The Horse Lord (Nov 6, 2012)

More:happydance:

1. We have 3 hens, 2 cats and a dog
2. I play the cornet and the horn (as in a cows horn not a brass one)
3. I like playing hockey
4. I've never riden a horse oops but i plan to start next summer
5. I like painting 28mm figures


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

1. Apparently I have an affinity for lost, broken, sick, and crabby animals xD I own a Wobblers Syndrom/Luxating Patella/Progressive Retinal Atrophy German x Lab puppy who was thrown out of a car, a very mean little miniature horse name Sour and her lovely mule filly, a cat with jaw problems, a parakeet that calls me fat and ugly, and a psychotic scared-of-everything daschund mix.

2. Homeschooled, boyfriendless, and loving it 

3. Both Dyslexic and Dyscaculate, but I don't let it stop me! I aspire to become a veterinarian specializing in surgery

4. Yet another fellow artist. Art is my safe zone. I work with any medium that I can get my grimy hands on, and LOVE mixed media

5. Extremely short (4'11) and often mistaken for a 12 year old >.> I've been pulled over multiple times when driving for being 'underage' to drive.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

1. I live for the outdoors. I go backpacking, have done rim-to-rim day hikes across the Grand Canyon (ouch!), and thoroughly enjoy long walks through the woods in a cold, gloomy rain.

2. I never stop thinking about horses. I constantly have to bite my tongue to keep myself from only talking about horses. When I'm not thinking about horses, I'm riding horses or thinking about something related to horses. Maybe it would be better if I could ride more often, I dunno. Maybe it would be worse!

3. I have a house chicken. She's asleep on my shoulder as I write this.

4. I'm an artist, like everyone else on this forum! I draw all kinds of things but horses are waay up the list. I typically use pencil and wax based colored pencils, though I occasionally paint with the computer. 

5. I play honky-tonk piano.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

1.) I have a very short temper.
2.) I am currently stuck in the mud on the side of a hill against a tree.
3.) I love my second job and hate my first.
4.) I am in college.
5.) I can't wait til I get a another car.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

1: I love to write.
2: I'm fairly quiet in real life. 
3: I enjoy reading. 
4: I've been to over nine different barns in the course of eight years. (Horse camps mostly, so don't worry, I haven't purposely moved to that many barns)!
5: I have tried my hand at many different art forms. As you can probably see from number one, writing is the only one that has stuck.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

1. I have 2 horses, 1 dog, 1 rabbit (technically the rabbit is not mine, it is my daughter's). 
2. I do not watch TV. 
3. Like Fly ^, I do not leave my domain unless absolutely necessary.
4. I have the max number of husbands allowed by law.
5. My only passion is horses. I train my own horses and I never sell them. Currenlty, I am learning to trim hooves, and I enjoy it.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Endiku said:


> 5. Extremely short (4'11) and often mistaken for a 12 year old >.> I've been pulled over multiple times when driving for being 'underage' to drive.


 
I feel your pain! I'm 5'1.The last concert I went to was 2 years ago, I was 27 and was refused entry to the beer garden :-(

Also when I came over here after a visit home when I was 20, I made it to Heathrow and my airline was on strike. The man at the desk called the other airline and said "I have a girl here about 13 travelling by herself, can you make sure she is on the next flight". I allowed myself to be 13 for the next few hours - nobody looked for ID, or at my passport and i was given the direct number for the manager working at the time. I was more or less escorted and helped directly onto the plane :lol: There are benefits!!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

1) I absolutely LOVE Snakes and reptiles and bugs. I am slowly building my collection, as I am hoping to breed boas (Sand boas and Boa constrictors) and maybe a few others. My treasures are my Rufescens Sand boa pair and my yellow anaconda. And my rescued bearded dragon lights up my room. I love talking reptiles, so shoot me a message if you want to chat! 

2) Hopefully within the next week or so, I will have four jobs. I might have to let one of the small ones go when my colts are weaned. I will try not to though. 

3) I am very reclusive and like to be alone. I love being with my family and boyfriend and occasionally my other friends, but I like to be alone. That being said, I love reading my Facebook feed and seeing what is up with my contacts. 

4) I love to cook. I was so depressing not being able to in my apartment because of my roommates slovenly ways, but soon that will be fixed. 

5) "If is not a Saddlebred, it is just another horse."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

The biggest thing I've learned so far is that a lot of us are scarily alike, particularly in the artistic, reading-loving, shy category...

1) I have far too many animals. The current count is 8 fish, 19 budgerigars (I breed them), 2 galahs (one was rescued today with a broken wing), 1 rosella (rescued), 1 evil ginger cat, a severely overweight, lovable, old golden retriever x Australian Kelpie which we claim to be a Labrador because he is the spitting image of one, and a hyperactive Tenterfield Terrier who is constantly hunting. And that's on one house block.

2) I'm waiting for the Japanese to develop cyborg bodies, because I'm a prime candidate for multiple replacements in the next few years, even though I'm not quite 21. In those 21 years I have ruined my right hand, elbow, ankle, both knees and my back.

3) My family is 'cursed' with many illnesses and take so many pills (all legal, I swear!) that we could run a drugstore. My sister holds the record with 14, and that was just in the morning. As for me, I'm currently down to 5 

4) I'm currently researching training to become a wildlife carer, which is long overdue since in my lifetime I've rescued 2 rosellas, 4 galahs, a dove, 2 pigeons, and 7 lizards of various kinds, including an adorable little gecko. Only one of these animals didn't recover.

5) Needles and blood make me violently ill... If it's in regards to me. I poke and prod wounds, give needles, and 'play' in blood without a worry. I even performed an autopsy on one of my own budgies recently. I was also the only person in my class that was able to look at a freezer full of horse legs without wanting to throw up. In fact, I started pointing out the markings that I liked. I'm a sick puppy.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

1.I have 3 horses( all paints 2 geldings, one filly)
2. Im 15 
3. LOVE HORSES and barrel racing
4... Im .... obsessed with horse hooves..( they are just so pretty when they get trimmed :red:
5. Im disracted very easily.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

1) I wanted to be a vet. Then I discovered my severe phobia of needles; I'll pass out if I even watch one done. 

2) I have 3 cats. 

3) I've been with my SO for just under 6 years. We are not married or engaged. It frustrates me a tad to call him my boyfriend as I find that a bit childish, and not as .. Permanent? Not as involved? Anyways I feel like saying something with my boyfriend has little weight... There should be a word for people in long term relationships who aren't engaged or married. 

4) I often go off on tangents. 

5) I'm a perfectionist and often get frustrated at things/myself when they aren't just-so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

So JDI, acupuncture won't be your fallback plan, eh? I am right there with you on the whole needle thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> 3) I've been with my SO for just under 6 years. We are not married or engaged. It frustrates me a tad to call him my boyfriend as I find that a bit childish, and not as .. Permanent? Not as involved? Anyways I feel like saying something with my boyfriend has little weight... There should be a word for people in long term relationships who aren't engaged or married.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hear ya loud and clear. We're going on 10yrs and feel 'boyfriend' is silly. We need a term for it!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Maple said:


> I feel your pain! I'm 5'1.The last concert I went to was 2 years ago, I was 27 and was refused entry to the beer garden :-(
> 
> Also when I came over here after a visit home when I was 20, I made it to Heathrow and my airline was on strike. The man at the desk called the other airline and said "I have a girl here about 13 travelling by herself, can you make sure she is on the next flight". I allowed myself to be 13 for the next few hours - nobody looked for ID, or at my passport and i was given the direct number for the manager working at the time. I was more or less escorted and helped directly onto the plane :lol: There are benefits!!


LOL. Sounds like I just need to learn how to use my size to my advantage!

I do like that almost no horse is too small for me. At 92 pounds I can even school a shetland for a short time without any problems xD


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

1) I have a husband, 2 dogs (JRT & Terrier mix) and 4 horses. (don't need kids, my husband fills in that void perfectly)
2) I went to school to be a pharmacist so I could afford to ride and show horses and now I don't have time to ride or show horses because of my job that I hate. (sound familiar?)
3) If I couldn't be riding then my next choice would be scuba diving (but I really hate swimming, weird right?)
4) If someone made me move to the city I would just die
5) I'm not an artist but I'm exceedingly shy, so I can stay on the forum, right? lol.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

(Oh and these are a lot of fun to read  )


----------

